
How Apple works: Inside the world's biggest startup - Fortune Tech - sinzone
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/08/25/how-apple-works-inside-the-worlds-biggest-startup/
======
ethank
I love this article and having worked with Apple on the outside (from the
music business) it rings true. It was really interesting to see where the two
businesses collided because at heart, Steve Jobs operates a lot like a music
executive: decisive, intuitive and driven by taste, not market.

However he was able to shape the company around that vision holistically where
because of the mergers and such in the music business, that mentality only
pervaded labels, not corporate.

As a label exec once said to me in a moment of frustration: "he treats
technology like I treat music, and we depend on each other in certain aspects
of our business. But he has a lot more business outside of mine and I hate him
for it."

